# ford transit van.. complete with strippers pole..



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

here's a van im working on atm... i'll let the pics do the talking and if you have any questions, fire away...





































pic below is showing the beginning of the bar area on the back wall... the stripper pole goes in the centre of the open area there..






















loading more pics now..


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

NICE!!! Pics of the black car on the background PAH LEASE!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The Debauchery-Mobile.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

chad said:


> The Debauchery-Mobile.


Oh Yea!

YouTube - Mobile stripper truck with see through windows in Las Vegas - a moving billboard


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

will grab some pics of the black car for you mate..

heres todays work... 
full glassing of sub boxes.. well,the final 3 layers anyways.. layed another layer on each rear door.. made a trim peice to seal of the area behind the seat near the bar... wasnt a full day today.. worked from 9.30am, till 4 pm.. more tomorrow... 





























overall veiw showing previous pic of trim panel behind seat.. this maybe a waste of time,lol, as im waiting on the bossman to get me the bar fittings.. like the ice buckets, glassware, mirrors etc, chrome bottle openers and all that jazz... if the bar covers whats seen,it wouldve been a waste of time. but not much.. 

thanks for looking..


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

this has to be the coolest thing ever lol awesome job man


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

get that ute done first Brad


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

Here the vans ( Highway Menace ) exterior in its clean glory



















the paints texture.









Back to Brad's work


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

That paint is pretty amazing. Is this vehicle intended to just be a show vehicle, or will it actually be used as a rolling VIP room?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Awsome stuff you have going on there!


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

just a daily driver / show van, it drives to every show nearly australia wide and we even use it as a shopping trolly & a rolling VIP room tho Brad will be the 1st VIP guest in it.


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote of Brad from another site

here's the amp rack cut out changes i made daz.. before and after pics.. think it looks better??

today i finished the amp rack cut outs, and glassed the joins together where it goes around the corners... they had some funky looking cut outs which the last installer started.. i never liked the idea, and the amount of time it was taking to get the result was ridiculous so i cut them out as you see in the pics, and imo, it looks better, its easier to make meat and even gaps around the edges, so its a win win... it also allows me to illuminate behind them and get some glow happening around the edges..

i sanded the rear doors after adding some more glass yesterday..... i glassed up the panel i made behind the seat.. did some work on the trim that butts upto the a-pillars/roof and goes thru to the rear of the van.. that was it for today.. cos, i spent about 2 hours on the net though, car searching... im in the process of getting a new car... the interior will be full leather re-trim done by auto image as part of the payment for my work on the van..

the pics may look the same atm.. but theres been changes to the amp rack as mentioned and daz wanted to see ..

thanks for looking.. cant wait till its done....


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

I think its great with the new panels they will display the Amps & the lighting will be so much more effective, well done thanks Brad.

So what do all you other members think of this change? your input is welcome


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

diggin the watermelon color vibe with the fusion and pink lol


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Ah, so *that's* what kind of van the BangBus is


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

awesome van


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

lol, as i say its all fun


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

that van takes creepy to another level! how about some pics of the dancers?


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

HA stripper pole, "if you build it, they will come". This is definitely an interesting yet fun build, keep up the great work.


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

these are a coulpe of pics that can be shown


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

anyway back to Brads work so you can all enjoy the build ( he is a Champion )


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you put in a mirror and a case of razor blades for the strippers?


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

Brads update quoted:

hey guys.. not alot got done today unfortunately.. i had a doc's appointment at 1pm so i had to leave early..

i've made some changes to the previous installers design and would like to hear people oppinions if possible... 

thanks for the suggestions too, that sounds good... 
damo, thanks for your comment, it means a fair bit coming from you as i know youve done your fair share of installs and know whats involved.. basically i will be installing full time hopefully when the vans finished... Sam said his happy to keep me on as a contracting fabricator, so i will qoute jobs when he needs them done, and from what im told it will be an on going thing, almost 5 days a week, etc..


i've made a pelmet (spelling??) box type peice across the top of the van for the lighting... this is because the passengers side had the sliding door and the trim panel going from front to back on that side bulged out and to keep the look symetrical from the rear of the van i replicated this look on the drivers side above the bar... this was to fit a neon light to illuminate the bar.. after doing so, i had the thought of continuing that all the way along instead of having the lighting higher in that area thats bare atm in the pics where daz had the neon kit previously... i have an idea for that area and think that how ive done the lighting now will look just as good, if not better (imo)...

the neons wont be seen, only the glow from them will be, illuminating the walls,seats and stuff...

ive also started the bulk head around the roof to seperate the cabin from the back and it can be seen in the pics... it will be cut out in a arch shape and go up to the roof height in the back and cab, as they are diffrent heights.. (bout 2 inches diff)

public holiday monday, so more updates on tuesday night..

thanks for looking,

Brad.... 







btw, you may notice the cuts not straight on that peice im making.. it wont matter as im buzzing it straight later with a router and guide so its perfectly straight.. wish they had a table saw there, it would make life easier,lol..


----------



## highwaymenace (Mar 3, 2010)

Brads got into my head and knows what i want before i do.


----------



## Vs-Sedan-Mad (Nov 4, 2009)

highwaymenace said:


> just a daily driver / show van, it drives to every show nearly australia wide and we even use it as a shopping trolly & a rolling VIP room tho Brad will be the 1st VIP guest in it.


OMG!!!! Does that mean that Brad will be seen in a G-string, playing on the strip pole? lol


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

nope.. no stripping for me terry... i want to people to like the van, not turn away from it, lol.... 

just to update this thread.

the fabrication work is 90% done in this van.. just some sanding to finished off, and the bar area to complete.. then its onto wiring and tirmming,then re-insatallation of everything...

will grab some pics of whats already been shown, but where its at now, with the sub boxes sanded and the amp racks changed a little to what was shown..

about another 5-6 weeks away guys due to me buying a new car,and having to take time off work to go car shopping, and all that is involved with it...

cheers, Brad...


----------



## jukebox (Sep 27, 2008)

hi all.. quick update on this vans progress..

its getting trimmed atm.. i made a few changes along the way.. i think these will be obvious when looking at the earlier pics...

the boxes also have two oval logo areas built into the bottom flat areas of them aswell now, like the door logos.. being that this is a promo vehicle, those seamed like too good of a locoation to leave plain..

most of the wiring is done aswell, just a few more downlights and one more reverse screen up front..

the colours shown in the pics are not being used.. i only had these globes to test the lighting wiring.. i wanted to test it all before i put the trimmed fabricated peices back into the van, just incase something was wrong and then id need to removee all the panels to access the wiring to fix the problem.. but so far so good, everything is going along ok...

should be playing sounds, and off to a car show or two very soon..

thanks for looking.. 

Brad..


----------

